# Clutch pedal Noise



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a thread about another clutch pedal noise with my Eco: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...lutch-pedal-twang-boing-noise.html#post171981

Make sure it's consistent, and that you can repeat it on demand. That's the only way a service department will fix it.


----------



## Puller (Oct 15, 2012)

They put a new spring in ours when we had it in for the coolant smell and it fixed the clutch noise for now.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Putnam96, 
Keep us posted on if you decide to head in to your dealership to get the clutch noise checked out. We're available should you have any questions!

Sarah (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Putnam96 (Feb 20, 2013)

So had some time on my hands and started looking more for this noise I'm hearing when the clutch is pushed all the way in. I'm 100% sure that its the return spring on the pedal. I push the clutch with one hand and reach up there with the other and can numb the spring and make the noise. I have 1450 miles on it now and when it goes in for the first oil change at 5000 miles will talk to the dealer about it.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Our '12 ECO had a click in the pedal. The dealer fixed it saying it was a burr on a plastic part. No issues since they fixed it.


----------

